# Favorite station jump



## KamPutty (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi all,

Not sure if this has already been suggested, but with my S3, I have about 32 billion  stations active with Comcast (santa cruz)...okay,maybe not that many...

Out of all the stations we get, I truely only watch a handful, but I don't want to disable/de-select the rest from the lineup. I wish there was a way to get a list of favorite stations that I can jump too. My TV has that! You know, without going into the bowels of the menu systems, just a quick-access selection that shows 0~9 selections, that can be selected with the remote with 2 keys (1 key is to active the menu, the other [0~9] is the station selection)....

~OR~ did I totally miss this and it's already there?! 

~Kam (^8*


----------



## Exigeus (Apr 1, 2007)

That's a very good idea. Currently I use my cable remote for that, it has that exact feature. But there are bugs in TIVO that show up when you change the channel with any other remote besides TIVO. Those could stand to be fixed as well. Specifically, it assumes it's still on the last station TIVO tuned to, and fails to change to the correct channel when it records something later on that channel.


----------



## KamPutty (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi all,

While farting around with the S3, I was able to do a temp solution to my suggestion. In the guide section, I set the mode to "favorites" instead of "ALL" or "what I get", and this way, I see whats what for just my faves, and I can quickly jump to them!

~Kam (^8*


----------

